# Burton Cartels vs Union Forces



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

their both good really good bindings, iv got the cartels and there great. cartels would be easyer cause u wont have to get a 3-hole for your unions before u can use them. but other then that its pretty much your a solid choise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

krazykay5487 said:


> This is going to be my first set up with a Burton Custom 158, im a all mountain rider, catching airs here and there with a little bit park/jib. Mainly on blacks and blues. Im stuck between these 2 bindings...
> 
> Also with the Forces what size would I get with a boot size 10.5


I have almost the exact setup at the moment, Custom 54 with Cartel bindings. I haven't tried the Force but I love the Cartels. They're very responsive.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

cartels are nice, they have insane amounts of forward lean though. if i was picking between the 2 it would be the forces for sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

So if I choose to go with Unions I would have to get 3 bolt pattern base plates? Where could I get these? Also what size would I get for a boot size 10.5?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

krazykay5487 said:


> So if I choose to go with Unions I would have to get 3 bolt pattern base plates? Where could I get these? Also what size would I get for a boot size 10.5?


l/xl and alls you have to do is call the usa capita rep and they will mail you them free. do it whenever you order the bindings so you dont have to wait.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> l/xl and alls you have to do is call the usa capita rep and they will mail you them free. do it whenever you order the bindings so you dont have to wait.




Cool thanks for the quick replys


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Forces, your legs will thank you. Stock forward lean on Burtons is insane. If they didn't have that it would be a differenst story but...

Its been a while since I've tried to put non Burton bindings on the 3 hole system, but if I remember and if the Forces come with the plates my Contacts did then you should be fine. It's a double slot disc, no actuall holes.


----------



## lakerz213 (Feb 25, 2009)

i have a 08 burton custom 158 with union forces. love my setup! the forces should come with universal baseplates which work with the 3 hole system.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

forces feel better, but they're pretty heavy. i always think burton bindings are cheap because they still have fiberglass heel cups n no dampening on the base like most other companies have now. i would suggest the forces, unless u really care bout weight, then get the cartels


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Forces for sure. My old Carels broke all the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I rode on Burton Cartels all last season and twice this season. So about 15+. Cartels are great bindings but they do have that insane forward lean. The forward lean causes you to stay bent on your knees which is good but bad if it's tiring out your quads. I just got my Union Data's and just by the feel of it I INSTANTLY feel and see the difference. So I would recommend the Forces even though I haven't tried the Forces or Data's yet. But just by standing on it it feels great and I can just imagine it being much more comfortable for that long day of riding.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

People should stop comparing 2007 or 2008 gear to 2009 gear ..seriously :/ 
Personally i went with the 09 Cartels, they felt good and had the stiffness i was looking for at the price i was looking for. 
In the 10+ trips ive done with them this season i have had zero issues with anything, be it the straps, plates, or highback..


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

i loved my cartels up until i shattered the high back of my left binding a couple of weeks ago. they lasted a good couple of seasons though.

and yea, +1 to whoever said that they have crazy forward lean. ive had mine set on the least lean and its still insanely forward. the sky backs used to bother my calves at the beginning of the season because of the height and the lean and my ass not being in shape for the season yet.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Headys said:


> i loved my cartels up until i shattered the high back of my left binding a couple of weeks ago. they lasted a good couple of seasons though.
> 
> and yea, +1 to whoever said that they *had* crazy forward lean. ive had mine set on the least lean and its still insanely forward. the sky backs used to bother my calves at the beginning of the season because of the height and the lean and my ass not being in shape for the season yet.


Just correcting


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Just correcting


^no doubt.

at least they're moving forward with the tech.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Unions for the maximum comfort, Cartels are great too but Unions are more durable. If you're searching for bindings then Union/Rome is the way to go.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

baldy said:


> forces feel better, but they're pretty heavy. i always think burton bindings are cheap because they still have fiberglass heel cups n no dampening on the base like most other companies have now. i would suggest the forces, unless u really care bout weight, then get the cartels


Forces are far from heavy. They're actually lighter than the 390, Ride Betas, Deltas, and Alpha's, and the Forum Republics and Arena's, as well as the Technine MFM's and Icons. I honestly dont know what any burton binding weigh because noone I know rides them. The only people who are on burton around here are schmucks.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I tried out the Cartels yesterday. Did not like the forward lean.


----------

